# Halloween Party on the 29th.



## Bowed Up (Oct 4, 2007)

It's time to party! Bring a costume a chair and whatever hard stuff y'all want I'll supply a kegger and a warm fire. Many of you have been to my partys so I hope to see you again. Remember the forum 1st and 2nd anniversery?

Norm


----------



## WW2 (Sep 28, 2007)

Good times!!!


----------



## Ultralite (Oct 1, 2007)

i came in right after norm...all you guys completely addicted me to the forum...buncha good folks...

my birthday and if my liver holds up, me and the mrs. will stop by...we don't dress up though...


----------



## brnbser (Oct 1, 2007)

sweet, I'm off work and will be there Norm.


----------



## Bowed Up (Oct 4, 2007)

A few pic's from the last party..


----------



## Ultralite (Oct 1, 2007)

last pic...ltr

gary...hebegebe
norm...bowed up
mike...grouper22
chris...badazzchef

1st pic...

wade...downtime

2nd pic...

gary and jeanette


----------



## hebegb (Oct 6, 2007)

Holy crap!

I was moonshined!


----------



## hebegb (Oct 6, 2007)

Norm, we got to take some pics this time with you standing up!


----------



## Ultralite (Oct 1, 2007)

hebegb said:


> Norm, we got to take some pics this time with you standing up!


Ha! that shine was the best! I'm vertically challenged as well, but I make up for it G...


----------



## bamasam (Sep 27, 2007)

Bon Fire in the back yard again Norm? Might have to see if we can swing down that weekend. And I know Mike didnt say that him and Dale dont dress up! :O Are you going to leave your computer logged in again? :whistling:


----------



## Deeplines (Sep 28, 2007)

Damn it man, I got to quit this job! I'm sure it will be a GREAT PARTY. Hell just going to Norm's house is a good party and thats if he's planning it OR NOT. 

I'll be at work but will be home for the LSU vs BAMA game so all is not lost.


----------



## Bowed Up (Oct 4, 2007)

Looking forward to seeing y'all and damn it Murh it wont be the same without you here man..


----------



## 192 (Oct 1, 2007)

Sorry I am going to miss it. Wont get back to the good ole USA till late November. That funny moonwater put a spell on me judging from the pictures. Perhaps that was a REALLY good batch. Y'all have fun--

Mike


----------



## Bowed Up (Oct 4, 2007)

Mike hope to see you when you return stateside brother. stay safe.


----------



## Bowed Up (Oct 4, 2007)

Just got an 18ft. ghost


----------



## Ultralite (Oct 1, 2007)

looking forward to it...we're planning on coming norm...dale is bringing some goodies...


----------



## Dragonfire21281 (Apr 7, 2011)

Ultralite said:


> looking forward to it...we're planning on coming norm...dale is bringing some goodies...


 
lol... jello shots  lol hoping...lol:notworthy::notworthy::notworthy::notworthy:


----------



## fishn4fun (May 11, 2008)

I'd like to come Meet a bunch of pffers. Where's it at? What can I bring?


----------



## Bowed Up (Oct 4, 2007)

2958 Whitley lane in Pace just off Quintette....


----------



## on the rocks (Oct 1, 2007)

Dragonfire21281 said:


> lol... jello shots  lol hoping...lol:notworthy::notworthy::notworthy::notworthy:


There just might be some in my cooler :whistling:


----------



## Ultralite (Oct 1, 2007)

Bump...


----------



## jimmyjams4110 (Oct 20, 2007)

Hate I missed last year, but here was a pic from the PFF halloween party from the year before at Scott's house. Classic!


----------



## Downtime2 (Sep 27, 2007)

Picked up the makings for tuna dip.....


----------



## on the rocks (Oct 1, 2007)

Downtime2 said:


> Picked up the makings for tuna dip.....


I picked up all the making for some of my famous jello shots..:yes:


----------



## Ultralite (Oct 1, 2007)

and i picked up 50lbs of appalachee ster's...

ya'll come out and help us eat em'...


----------



## Bowed Up (Oct 4, 2007)

*Thank You*

Thanks to all that came by, wonderful friends, Great food and drink....Love ya all...


----------

